

White House Tried To Interfere With Washington Post's Report - Suraj-Sun
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130816/01314924200/white-house-tried-to-interfere-with-washington-posts-report-to-change-quotes-nsa.shtml

======
p37307
I am interested in reading the 90 minute interview transcript, the finished
article and the prepared statement from the White House to compare the three
and then make a judgement on the WH's action.

------
Zigurd
Aaaaand... the Russian Reversal practically writes itself.

